# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  AJung Moon

## Airicist

Director of Open Roboethics Institute

Personal website - ajungmoon.com

youtube.com/ajungmoon

facebook.com/ajung.moon

twitter.com/RoboEthics

linkedin.com/in/ajungmoon

Blog "Roboethics info DataBase"

----------


## Airicist

AJung Moon and robot 'Charlie' research the effects of eye contact 

 Published on Apr 23, 2014




> AJung Moon and robot 'Charlie' research the effects of eye contact

----------


## Airicist

Article "Eye of the beholder: Improving the human-robot connection"

April 11, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "The robot that makes EYE-CONTACT: Charlie could help bridge the gap between man and machine by copying our behaviour"

    Humans have difficulty knowing when to reach for an object from robots
    This is because droids fail to provide appropriate nonverbal cues
    Charlie has been programmed to pick up a bottle, briefly glance at the drink and then extend it, with its two camera eyes rising to meet the human
    Understanding the human-robot interaction could help develop better droids for everything from medical rehabilitation to manufacturing

by Ellie Zolfagharifard
April 23, 2014

----------

